# Top Movies are a GYP!



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Made the mistake of viewing (24 hour rental) of the Wall-E Top Movie! Checkout http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153510
Don't bother, it is not the full length movie, just a little over an hour cut with more promotional stuff!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You've posted this many times now, in multiple forums. And you've gotten consistent responses that it was likely just a fluke problem. And you got your money back from DirecTV. What more do you want?


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You've posted this many times now, in multiple forums. And you've gotten consistent responses that it was likely just a fluke problem. And you got your money back from DirecTV. What more do you want?


How about "Class Action"?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

How exactly is it a "gyp" if you got your money back and therefore didn't pay for it??????


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> How exactly is it a "gyp" if you got your money back and therefore didn't pay for it??????


:grin: I am SMART enough to know that I was GYPED by DirecTV, but I feel sympathy for all those who do not know they were GYPED by DirecTV!!!:eek2:
:icon_band That is why Obama would suggest that we need a stimulus package for a Class Action? :icon_band


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

A class action will give you your money back. You already got your money back.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> A class action will give you your money back. You already got your money back.


 Really did not cost me anything, anyway (3 for free), but would be a stimulus incentive for DirecTV?:grin:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

p010ne said:


> Really did not cost me anything, anyway (3 for free), but would be a stimulus incentive for DirecTV?:grin:


Suing them would provide them with a stimulus?


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Suing them would provide them with a stimulus?


:balloons: Genius!! :balloons:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Right.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

p010ne said:


> How about "Class Action"?


If you got your money back you do not have any legal standing to initiate a class action lawsuit.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This rates as one of the silliest threads I've seen in a while.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Seems like Directv needs to institute additional minimum requirements for its customers to help avoid this type of thing. Maybe an SAT type test or pass a basic psychological screening............


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Class Action? "What More do you want"? "Class Action". Holy crap,how about some stock options or maybe a new car. Man,you can't be serious. I'm with PicaKing psychological screening may be a good future investment.:lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the OP's in the wrong county.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

:lol::hurah::lol::hurah::lol::hurah:


spartanstew said:


> I think the OP's in the wrong county.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

So how much energy is wasted by DirecTV recording all this *useless* Top Movie junk?
*http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hbase/Solids/hyst.html*
Perhaps the Class Action calculation of the number of DVRs times the more than 4 hours of wasted recording for _Wall-E_ (and all the other GYP junk) would amount to some stimulus change?
:icon_band


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> This rates as one of the silliest threads I've seen in a while.


Yep, right there with the thread where the guy wanted to rent porn and didnt want his mom to see it on the bill.......
This thread makes no sense though:lol:


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Yep, right there with the thread where the guy wanted to rent porn and didnt want his mom to see it on the bill.......
> This thread makes no sense though:lol:


 To anyone who is :hurah: *Home Schooled*?!:hurah:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

p010ne said:


> To anyone who is :hurah: *Home Schooled*?!:hurah:


Read back thru the thread, most everyone that has responded to you probably thinks that you are still in middle school. Stop posting nonsense please.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Stop posting nonsense please.


Here is a link so that the Integral of DirecTV's power waste can be calculated: http://www.numberempire.com/integralcalculator.php :grin:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Do I get my money back for reading this thread?


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Although it's been in popular use for quite a while, 'gyp' is a racial slur. It's just as bad as saying DirecTV '*****' you out of money.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:sure:Anybody else gone for the Wall-E Top Movie (*4 Hour 16 minutes*) GYP?:sure:
p.s. Nobody '_*****_' me out any money! That is not the point! DirecTV enjoys gyping tooooo much!!!
:lol: However, I enjoy cruising more than a holiday at those resorts in the Catskills :hurah:


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Mods--please close this thread


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Note to self - avoid Wise County TX.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> Mods--please close this thread


!pride So DirecTV can get away with generating more Top Movie gyps! :lol:


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> Note to self - avoid Wise County TX.


:balloons: I don't suppose you have fallen for DirecTV's gyp by buying that 4 hour and 16 minute Wall-E top movie? So you have benefited from knowledge via Wise County In Texas without ever having the joy of visiting here (you are welcome any time and probably benefit from all the Barnett Shale natural gas piped from here)!
:icon_band You are welcome!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

While I gots no problem with the purpose of the thread, duplicate threads on the same topic are not permitted. Please continue at the original thread, but let's keep that one on topic.

Thanks,
Tom


----------

